# Carnival Corporation History - Part 3



## fred henderson

Discussion thread for Carnival Corporation History - Part 3. If you would like to add a comment, click the New Reply button


----------



## fred henderson

Part 3 of the history of Carnival Corporation covers the period from the merger with P&O Princess in 2003 up to the end of 2006.

In 2003 Carnival Corporation owned 68 cruise ships with a capacity for 113,332 cruise passengers. By 2006 Carnival Corporation owned 81 cruise ships with a capacity for 143,676 cruise passengers. At the start of 2007 the group had placed orders for a further 20 cruise ships with a capacity for 49,308 passengers.

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## R58484956

Fred Many thanks for your input, it is greatly appreciated, a wonderful history of facts and figures.


----------

